# With Rampant Inflation, Are You Stocking Up Now In Case Prices Continue To Rise?



## Leann (May 11, 2022)

We have all dealt with supply chain issues during the height of the pandemic, unable to find different products. Now inflation has reared its ugly head and it seems like costs are rising daily. Keeping that in mind, have you been purchasing multiples of things since they are likely less expensive today than they might be a week from now? I'm not specifically referencing food, although that could be included, but other things.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 11, 2022)

I haven't been. But I'm doing my best to keep up with what's going on in Europe, Asia, and stock and trades. Based on all that, we'll know which way inflation goes by the end of September at the latest.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 11, 2022)

I am stocking up on absolutely nothing.  You know when you get to my age, you really don't need a lot of "stuff."  I take certain pills but the doctor wouldn't give me a supply for 10 years.  It would be against the law and he probably thinks to himself that this guy wouldn't be around in 2032.  I think he is right.  So, no sweat from me.  I think the young people are the ones to sweat bullets when they look at the news.  Many of them have mortgages, car/truck payments, furniture loans, appliance loans and they just might be maxed out on all their credit cards.  It's gonna be messy when all these factors hit that proverbial fan.  As for me, no sweating and no stocking!


----------



## Ceege (May 11, 2022)

If I stock up, someone else may have to go without because of it.  I've been finding it a bit of a challenge to substitute something different for an item I can't find.  I've found a few that I like better than the item they replaced. 

I make up a list on Monday and go to Kroger on Tuesday.  If I can't find everything on my list I look for it at Meijer on Friday.  If I still haven't found it, I try again on Saturday at Target.  Sooner or later I get everything, even if I have to fall back on something else until I do.

It reminds me of when my late husband used to go deer hunting.  He and his brothers and friends would refer to getting a deer as _'bagging a deer'_.  So, going grocery shopping boils down to _'sometimes I bag something, sometimes I don't'._  I just go back out shopping (or hunting) again and try to _'bag' _it then.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (May 11, 2022)

I stocked up on food back at the beginning of this mess (2020). Now it is slow drawdown and replenishment, and of course perishables. I am pretty much at the mercy of inflation for food.

As far as energy, I filled up gasoline in the car and cans for the mower, back in late February, early March and still have over half a tank. As for all the other stuff I might want... I don't think inflation will be a factor much longer and I will bide my time. Then probably decide... I still don't want it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2022)

I'm not a big believer in spending money to save money.

I've been buying less or at least differently.

I was on automatic pilot and bought many of the same items from week to week. 

Now I try to look more closely at value vs. price, cost per meal/serving, etc... 

I also try to look at less expensive options, skip the deli in favor of a can of tuna, frozen vegetables over fresh, etc...

I feel bad that I wasn't more mindful before the price increases.

I have to admit that what I consider to be a meal today doesn't come close to the meals that I grew up with.


----------



## HoneyNut (May 11, 2022)

No opportunity for me to stock up since I'm getting rid of stuff to be free to travel, but it would be a much better plan to use the money to buy an i-bond which is paying more than 9% interest right now.  Of course you have to hold it for a minimum of a year, and if you sell before it is 5 yrs old you lose 3 months of interest, and the interest rate is changed every 6 months based on inflation.  But it still seems like an awesome place to put any extra money right now.   Unfortunately I cannot because I made the mistake of putting my new address when I created an account on TreasuryDirect, and so their authentication check failed and the account is locked.   Apparently the only way to unlock it is to get a bank to provide a signature guarantee stamp on a form for me to send them, but, my banking is online and neither my bank nor my investments have a local physical location, and all the banks I've checked with won't provide the stamp unless I've been a customer of theirs for 60 days and still have active account.  I am so frustrated.


----------



## gswilli1957 (May 11, 2022)

I am more worried about market loss in this economy


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2022)

I am not stocking up on anything now.   When shortages started,  I thought it  was a good plan,  but not anymore.
When things run out,  I'll figure out a different plan of action I guess.  

From my experience around here,   it seems that some food items go away for a short  while, but then they return.


----------



## Jackie23 (May 11, 2022)

I stock up because I don't like going to the store every week, not because prices MIGHT rise.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 11, 2022)

gswilli1957 said:


> I am more worried about market loss in this economy


I predict some major shifts in the next several months. I think it'll look bad for a while, and then take a very positive turn pretty quickly, like within a few months. Pretty much depends on what Russia does this summer, imo.


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2022)

I stock up on some things that go on sale, but I’d be doing that anyway.  Coffee, V8, canned tomatoes for soup, etc.  The house is too small for storing excess items.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

No not really stocking up per se.. but I am replacing things that need replacing now , our inflation is at almost 10 % and ready to rise 

again..highest in 30 years...

_Inflation is the increase in the price of something over time. For example, if a loaf of bread costs £1 one year and £1.07 the next year, then that's an annual inflation rate of 7%._

_Fuel costs are the biggest contributor to inflation at present. Average petrol prices rose 12.6p per litre between February and March, the largest monthly rise since records began in 1990_
_Household fuel bills have also soared: about 18 million households on standard tariffs saw their annual bill jump from £1,277 to £1,971 on 1 April - an average increase of £693_
_The rate of VAT - the tax paid when buying goods and services - has also gone up for some businesses. The government reduced VAT for hospitality and tourism firms during the pandemic, but on 1 April it returned to the standard 20% rate_
_Air passenger duty and vehicle excise duty rates have also increased, as have the cost of postage, and water bills in England and Wales_
_Regulated rail fares have gone up by up to 3.8% in England and Wales, the highest fare rises for nine years_
_Higher interest rates also make mortgage payments more expensive for some homeowners_
_The headline inflation rate is an average, and price rises in different areas rise at different rates. One food industry boss has warned that food prices could rise by up to 15% this year.
_
..so I'm replacing things  before the completely expire .. not waiting for them to fall aprt before I buy new , expecting that certain items will be if not beyond my financial reach but certainly more expensive that I'd be willing to pay for them


----------



## Alligatorob (May 11, 2022)

No, but I am spending it as fast as I can.  That way someone else will be holding the $ when they become worthless.

LOL, not exactly, but it has entered my thinking.


----------



## helenbacque (May 11, 2022)

I only buy extra paper products since my bathroom closet has the extra room.


----------



## bingo (May 11, 2022)

we've been  doing this for  sometime  now


----------



## Gary O' (May 11, 2022)

With Rampant Inflation, Are You Stocking Up Now In Case Prices Continue To Rise?​
No 
We stay stocked up
Been that way since living in the mountains, 50 mi from town.

Now, we just replenish and rotate
Nothing gets low


----------



## Chet (May 11, 2022)

I've reconsidered when it comes to buying big ticket items. I found cheaper car and home insurance so I saved $300 right there to put toward inflated prices. I used to look at new cars once the warranty would run out on the old one, but there's a chunk I won't spend if I hang on to what I have. All the above should cover price increases for awhile.


----------



## Gaer (May 11, 2022)

I  am finding myself stocking up on absolute necessities, not for the price hikes but for supply losses.


----------



## RobinWren (May 11, 2022)

I often find empty shelves when I go to the store but never buy more than I need, young families need it more.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

_The Bank of England chief today issued an 'apocalyptic' warning about soaring food prices as he told MPs the Ukraine war could yet deepen the cost-of-living crisis.

Governor Andrew Bailey revealed how further food inflation was a 'major worry' for the central bank, with particular concerns about wheat and cooking oil.

He described how the finance minister in Kyiv had told him of Ukraine's problems in shipping out those goods, as Russia continues its barbaric assault on the country.

Ukraine is estimated to supply 10 per cent of the world's wheat and is also a major producer of sunflower oil.

Soaring prices for staples have already had a huge impact on food production around the globe and been a key driver of runaway prices squeezing household budgets.

Appearing before the House of Commons' Treasury Committee, Mr Bailey warned that problems linked to the Ukraine conflict were 'getting worse'.

In his exchanges with MPs, the Governor doubled down on his previous claim that workers should not be demanding big pay rises - despite the cost-of-living crisis - in an attempt to dampen rocketing inflation.

Mr Bailey told MPs Ukraine's conflict with Russia was 'the big risk' when it came to further rises in prices.

He said: 'One is the risk of a further energy price shock, which would come from the cutting off of gas and distillates, such as products like diesel.

'And then, the one which I might sound rather apocalyptic about, is food.

'Two things the finance minister said is that there is food in store but they can’t get it out.

'While he was optimistic about crop planting, as a major supplier of wheat and cooking oil, he said we have no way of shipping it out and that is getting worse.

'It is a major worry for this country and a major worry for the developing world.'

Earlier this year, Mr Bailey provoked a furious backlash over his claim workers should not to ask for big pay rises in order to help stop prices rising out of control. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ic-food-price-warning-impact-Ukraine-war.html_


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> No
> We stay stocked up
> Been that way since living in the mountains, 50 mi from town.
> 
> ...


Same here.  We've always maintained a well stocked backup pantry, but increased our stock levels after seeing major shortages and purchase restrictions in 2019.  Our pantry remains at those higher levels. 

If something we use regularly goes on sale, I usually buy extra, but that's always been true.


----------



## Don M. (May 16, 2022)

StarSong said:


> If something we use regularly goes on sale, I usually buy extra, but that's always been true.


That's the same for us.  We keep a good supply of food and TP etc., in the house, and if we see a "miraculous" sale on something we routinely use, we buy an extra.


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2022)

Jules said:


> I stock up on some things that go on sale, but I’d be doing that anyway.  Coffee, V8, canned tomatoes for soup, etc.  The house is too small for storing excess items.


That's me too, @Jules. I stay ahead on just a few things: coffee, canned tomatoes, frozen veggies. But no more than 4 to 6 of anything.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 16, 2022)

*Well, I am stocking up on non perishable foods more because I will be a stay at home retiree for a bit after surgery. Also frozen stuff*


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> That's me too, @Jules. I stay ahead on just a few things: coffee, canned tomatoes, frozen veggies. But no more than 4 to 6 of anything.


See I should learn that.. no more than 4-6 of anything. Earlier I went out to the larder freezer in the barn to find something for dinner..  it holds, large pies, Frozen veggies,  ( lots of those) dairy  and  home frozen batch cooking.. as well as fresh frozen chicken .Couldn't find anything I wanted  so I made my way to the chest freezer in the shed..which is one I use less often.. because  it tends to hold big bags of things like frozen roast potatoes,  meatballs,  bread  sausages , frozen deserts, ice-cream-  big bags of frozen fish.. and the freezer is full .

So.. while I was searching for  inspiration for dinner, I decided to pull everything out of the freezer, and redistribute it all, putting the stuff at the bottom of the freezer to the top... . I was astounded to find in there.. another 9 big bags of various veggies.. Veggies don't live in that freezer, so I've been restocking veggies when I've seen them get low in the big freezer, not realising I have a ton of them in the chest freezer.

I've discovered many things which I seem to have no recollection of doing this last 9 months, while my head was somewhere else due to the problems occurring at home....and that's clearly one of them. ..but now I'm aware, it won't happen again, but I really don't know how I'm going to get through 14 pounds   of frozen onions... 7 pounds of Sprouts .. 9 of Broccoli.. several pounds of swede.. and asparagus.. ..all by myself..


----------



## katlupe (May 16, 2022)

I don't have room to stock up very much. I buy larger packages of things like toilet paper and paper towels and keep most of the supply downstairs in the storage locker. But I have always done that. I am not really shopping any different than I ever have.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I don't have room to stock up very much. I buy larger packages of things like toilet paper and paper towels and keep most of the supply downstairs in the storage locker. But I have always done that. I am not really shopping any different than I ever have.


When the pandemic first hit and we had the infamous TP shortage mainly caused by people stocking up... I could never figure out where people were storing it.. because unlike us most people here don't have barns and sheds as we do ... also a spare room....until I overheard 2 women talking , and they said they stored everything in the attic.. 

It never even occurred to me to store shopping in the attic.. if  I did, I would  probably not have to shop for TP or anything for years !!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 16, 2022)

I have shopped in bulk at Costco for decades. After my husband died and I lived alone, I still kept doing it. Some items will last for several months; others for more than a year. Most are items I know I will continue to use, so sometimes I'll buy two of them when they are on sale. Taking advantage of those savings indeed helps to counteract the effects of inflation, even if only for several months to a year. Another thing about shopping at Costco...they rarely raise their prices. In fact I've seen where they've lowered prices (not sale items) to reflect discounts they received. I recently discovered that I like Kirkland (Costco) brand agave now that they are stocking the light, not dark. Buying that will save me about 11 cents an ounce, which is great because I use agave daily. 

I also bulk shop (in a way) at our local supermarket. When items I need are on sale, I'll buy as many as I can carry. That supermarket has great prices that rival Walmart and also often has really good sales. Luckily we have great cabinet and storage space here although the apartment is considered a "small space"...less than 700 sq ft. I bought decorative storage cubes and a hassock for the living room that provide extra storage. You really could go shopping in my apartment.  LOL


----------



## Murrmurr (May 16, 2022)

Michelle and I planned on buying a house by the end of summer.

Not a good time for that.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Michelle and I planned on buying a house by the end of summer.
> 
> Not a good time for that.


very bad time for that ...same with new cars !!


----------



## Leann (May 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Michelle and I planned on buying a house by the end of summer.
> 
> Not a good time for that.


Wow, best of luck. I hope you find your forever home!


----------



## Liberty (May 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> See I should learn that.. no more than 4-6 of anything. Earlier I went out to the larder freezer in the barn to find something for dinner..  it holds, large pies, Frozen veggies,  ( lots of those) dairy  and  home frozen batch cooking.. as well as fresh frozen chicken .Couldn't find anything I wanted  so I made my way to the chest freezer in the shed..which is one I use less often.. because  it tends to hold big bags of things like frozen roast potatoes,  meatballs,  bread  sausages , frozen deserts, ice-cream-  big bags of frozen fish.. and the freezer is full .
> 
> So.. while I was searching for  inspiration for dinner, I decided to pull everything out of the freezer, and redistribute it all, putting the stuff at the bottom of the freezer to the top... . I was astounded to find in there.. another 9 big bags of various veggies.. Veggies don't live in that freezer, so I've been restocking veggies when I've seen them get low in the big freezer, not realising I have a ton of them in the chest freezer.
> 
> I've discovered many things which I seem to have no recollection of doing this last 9 months, while my head was somewhere else due to the problems occurring at home....and that's clearly one of them. ..but now I'm aware, it won't happen again, but I really don't know how I'm going to get through 14 pounds   of frozen onions... 7 pounds of Sprouts .. 9 of Broccoli.. several pounds of swede.. and asparagus.. ..all by myself..


Maybe have a big dinner party?


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2022)

I curb my food shopping impulses because it would be so easy to slip into a food hoarding mindset.  As it is, hubby and I could survive for many months with the food we already have on hand. 

@hollydolly, do you freeze onions or buy them already frozen?


----------



## Packerjohn (May 16, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm not a big believer in spending money to save money.
> 
> I've been buying less or at least differently.
> 
> ...


"I'm not a big believer in spending money to save money."

Man! You really hit "the nail on the head".  Whether you realize it or not, you have hit the heart of the capitalist/advertising mantra.  It's always, buy, buy, buy to save, save, save.  I always laugh this kind of very illogical thinking.  To my way of thinking, you really save a lot of money when you don't buy whatever they are advertising.

Here in Canada we have a store, "Canadian Tire" which really should be called "China Tire."  The only thing there are the Canadian employees.  Everything comes from China.  For years, their flyers always say, save 50%, save 60%, or save 70%.  When you think about it, don't buy anything and you save 100%.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 16, 2022)

Leann said:


> Wow, best of luck. I hope you find your forever home!


Thanks, Leann. We're going to have to be patient, though. Maybe next year. I could probably find a good deal up north in wildfire country, but I don't want top be that far from my grandkids and Paxton.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2022)

I am one who worries about eating food that has been in the fridge and freezer too long.  So, we don't buy an abundant amount of food.  Hubby loves to go to the grocery store.... so, he just buys enough food for the week.  He also prefers 'fresh' foods as I do.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 16, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> "I'm not a big believer in spending money to save money."
> 
> Man! You really hit "the nail on the head".  Whether you realize it or not, you have hit the heart of the capitalist/advertising mantra.  It's always, buy, buy, buy to save, save, save.  I always laugh this kind of very illogical thinking.  To my way of thinking, you really save a lot of money when you don't buy whatever they are advertising.
> 
> Here in Canada we have a store, "Canadian Tire" which really should be called "China Tire."  The only thing there are the Canadian employees.  Everything comes from China.  For years, their flyers always say, save 50%, save 60%, or save 70%.  When you think about it, don't buy anything and you save 100%.


I disagree that it's illogical to spend money to save money, well...to a point. When people buy something just because it's on sale, but don't normally use that product or really need it, then I agree with your assessment. But how can taking advantage of sales on what you know you'll need and always have use for be wasteful?! I know I'm always going to always need TP and can't do without my baby wipes. I know I'm always going to need laundry detergent, softener, shampoo and my facial wipes. I always pack snacks when I'm on the road rather than pay $1.25 each for something I can get for 37 cents each. With just those items alone I save close to $100 which would pay for more than a month of my utility bills or buy me a month's worth of groceries. With inflation being so high, we need to save wherever and however we can IMHO.  @Aunt Bea


----------



## JonSR77 (May 17, 2022)

Leann said:


> We have all dealt with supply chain issues during the height of the pandemic, unable to find different products. Now inflation has reared its ugly head and it seems like costs are rising daily. Keeping that in mind, have you been purchasing multiples of things since they are likely less expensive today than they might be a week from now? I'm not specifically referencing food, although that could be included, but other things.



Oh, I think all caution is in order right now. Buying in quantity to save money? Sure, makes complete sense. I mean, to a degree. Hoarding is a bad idea. But buying extra makes sense.

I have a lot of injuries and chronic pain. So, when I go to the store, I will often buy a lot...because I just can't get out much.

The younger folks who have health and energy...they can run around at the last minute.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 17, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I am one who worries about eating food that has been in the fridge and freezer too long.  So, we don't buy an abundant amount of food.  Hubby loves to go to the grocery store.... so, he just buys enough food for the week.  He also prefers 'fresh' foods as I do.



Definitely do not get in the habit of eating old food...or even older food. Food that is still safe to eat, but older, definitely has a nutritional loss. And if you eat that kind of stuff regularly, your diet is really going to start to lack in nutrition.


If you Google weather frozen food loses nutritional value, all these articles will come up with statements about how frozen food is just fine, etc. etc. etc.

But, you know, 98% of those articles were written by PR people working for frozen food companies.

Any time you do anything to food, it is going to lose nutritional value. Heating food will destroy a range of vitamins. Freezing food breaks the cell wall as the internal cellular fluid expands into ice.

It's just common sense. So, trust that.

In Hatha Yoga and many natural diet plans, they say that an ideal diet should be something like 80% raw food. Raw food is what retains the most nutrients. I don't do that, because my digestion is horrible. I can eat a salad a day, but not three. But if I don't pay attention and, say, don't have a salad for a few days in a row...I can feel the difference.

But, you know, try to do as healthy as you can. Lightly steamed veggies are going to have a lot more nutritional than sauteed...etc. etc. etc.

Freshly cooked food is going to have much more nutrition than leftovers, canned food, etc. etc. etc.

In terms of money, spending more money to eat fresh and healthy food is going to pay off in the long run...with less expense and troubles with medical bills and medical problems.

My grandmother refused to ever eat from a can or eat in a restaurant.  She was from the old country. She made everything from scratch. She lived to be 104.  Not joking.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 17, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Definitely do not get in the habit of eating old food...or even older food. Food that is still safe to eat, but older, definitely has a nutritional loss. And if you eat that kind of stuff regularly, your diet is really going to start to lack in nutrition.
> 
> 
> If you Google weather frozen food loses nutritional value, all these articles will come up with statements about how frozen food is just fine, etc. etc. etc.
> ...


You've made some very good points Jon. But consider that "fresh" produce isn't as fresh as we might think (unless they are plucked right from the consumers' gardens). I once read that frozen is actually better because it's picked and flash frozen whereas fresh gets picked, sits for who knows how long between loading, transporting (sometimes quite a distance) and unloading, then sitting in the store again. You can sometimes see in the bins when fresh produce seems like it's seen better days.

Besides what you mentioned about best ways to cook foods, hopefully the best by dates are a good method for gauging whether or not nutrients survived. However, there are foods that are good to eat after the BB dates and some long after. My father was like your grandmother....he did not eat restaurant food. He would eat at the church every now and then when they had the family breakfasts and wasn't too crazy about doing that. He was used to his home cooked meals..my mother was a great cook and she cooked often.


----------



## Remy (May 17, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, I am stocking up on non perishable foods more because I will be a stay at home retiree for a bit after surgery. Also frozen stuff*


When is your surgery again Marie? If you are OK to mention.


----------



## Remy (May 17, 2022)

Not stocking up on anything. Except cat food maybe. My cats have 60+ cans of fancy feast. I didn't buy them all at once but here and there. For a time I couldn't find the pate chicken and liver or turkey. Only the plus gravy cans so I got those. Supply seems to be back and my tabby has a fish allergy so she can't have some cans. Plus I buy food for the 3 ferals at work.

Edit to add, I'm upset and worried over housing prices. All I want is a decent mobile in an adult park.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 17, 2022)

Remy said:


> When is your surgery again Marie? If you are OK to mention.


A week from today. The 24th.  I did start a diary thread as well, so I can keep people posted. But, I will probably still mention it elsewhere too...that being said, I am going to update the diary now.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2022)

I bought a bunch of canned  goods today to bolster my stock in the barn. Not a great amount, just  10 cans of beans, 10 of peas.. 6 of spaghetti.. and some bottles of coke, and soft drinks... ..just like to keep things where if for any reason I can't leave the house for  a few weeks I won't need to panic about food..


----------



## Remy (May 17, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> A week from today. The 24th.  I did start a diary thread as well, so I can keep people posted. But, I will probably still mention it elsewhere too...that being said, I am going to update the diary now.


Thank you for letting me know. I never look at the diaries. I'll need to check that out. Want to be thinking of you and wishing you well that day.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 17, 2022)

To quote George Burns, at my age I don't even buy green bananas.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 17, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> To quote George Burns, at my age I don't even buy green bananas.


George was a wise man.


----------



## Don M. (May 18, 2022)

I went to the gas station this morning, to fill up my mower gas cans....the price of gas rose 20 cents from just a couple of days ago.  If things keep going like this, today's prices may seem like a bargain by year end.  

More and more of the "experts" are predicting a recession by 2023, and I wouldn't doubt it.  It would probably take a recession to drive prices back down to anywhere near reasonable.


----------



## Teacher Terry (May 30, 2022)

I don’t like to grocery shop so only go once a month. Then I pick up perishables as needed. When I was married my husband would buy stuff and not eat it. I would always take it to the homeless shelter so it didn’t go to waste and they were happy to get it.


----------



## Liberty (May 31, 2022)

No matter how high the airlines raise their prices and how high the gas prices get, hotel rooms and rent a cars, seems people are simply determined to travel.  Makes you wonder if inflation is really affecting most of the people enough to make them conserve.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2022)

Liberty said:


> No matter how high the airlines raise their prices and how high the gas prices get, hotel rooms and rent a cars, seems people are simply determined to travel.  Makes you wonder if inflation is really affecting most of the people enough to make them conserve.


It's the same where I live.

The America we see on the evening news complaining continues to thrive while the America that sits quietly at the kitchen table trying to figure out how to make ends meet goes unnoticed.


----------



## Liberty (May 31, 2022)

Aunt Bea...yep, and credit card debt is rising fast - those robbing Petter to pay Paul are determined to take that vacation no matter how much it costs them later (with interest).


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2022)

Liberty said:


> No matter how high the airlines raise their prices and how high the gas prices get, hotel rooms and rent a cars, seems people are simply determined to travel.  Makes you wonder if inflation is really affecting most of the people enough to make them conserve.


Very true.  Unfortunately, old man time plods on apace, irrespective of pandemic spikes or inflation.  

In our case, it could be now or never to see a faraway family member who's been failing from a health problem.  I held my nose when buying tickets and arranging a hotel, but comforted myself with two truths.  
1.  Under normal circumstances we would have spent a lot more than this on travel since early 2020. 
2.  This is what money is for.  

Our trip probably falls squarely under the "pent up demand" category I keep hearing about travel.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 31, 2022)

We are watching the sales at the grocery market and buying mostly sale items, and driving to town costs us about $20 now, so we have to time when we go in to make the most of the trip!


----------



## Alligatorob (May 31, 2022)

Liberty said:


> With Rampant Inflation, Are You Stocking Up Now In Case Prices Continue To Rise?


No, every time I stock up on something it ends up being a mistake.  

Anyone want a bunch of masks?  Or hand sanitizer?


----------



## Blessed (May 31, 2022)

I started building a larger pantry in 2020 due to covid. Then in 2021 had a hip replacement, so I was good during the recovery.  I still shop every week, get the loss leaders and perishables.  Rotate pantry as needed.  I stay on top of inflation. I only buy what I need now to stay at a good level. I don't enjoy shopping, so I just get what I need and I am out of there.  

I will buy things for my son's family when there is a really good buy on things I know they enjoy.

I do like to save money for the things I do enjoy.  That would be my dogs.  
The vet is not cheap.  I just had their yearly physicals, shots, heartworm meds.  Two are both in line for the groomer and teeth cleaning.  By saving on my grocery budget I don't have to worry about what I need to do for them putting me in debt.


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

I have started stocking up on Coffee, sugar, oats, flour, and pet food as well as paper towels and tissues.
I am pretty set on TP


----------



## Buckeye (May 31, 2022)

Several weeks ago, stocked up on canned veggies "just in case".  Then my SO's doctor said to her "do not eat canned veggies - too much salt for you".  So they are on their way to the local food pantry.  We are both type 2 diabetics and finding things to eat that are not loaded with sugar or salt is a challenge. 

Maybe I'll just stock up on Ammunition instead.


----------



## Knight (May 31, 2022)

No stocking up for us. With 8 major food supermarkets & the competition they have no need to stock up. I do  take advantage not in excess of bargain pricing on steak, shrimp, chicken & pork. Fish  like Mako shark or lobster not bought ahead since it's more about something special to eat. Vacuum sealing & freezing assures better results when whatever is needed.


----------



## Blessed (May 31, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> Several weeks ago, stocked up on canned veggies "just in case".  Then my SO's doctor said to her "do not eat canned veggies - too much salt for you".  So they are on their way to the local food pantry.  We are both type 2 diabetics and finding things to eat that are not loaded with sugar or salt is a challenge.
> 
> Maybe I'll just stock up on Ammunition instead.


I know there are low salt versions in canned goods but I have never looked to see if they contained sugar.  Prices here are the same or about as the ones with salt.


----------



## dseag2 (May 31, 2022)

Liberty said:


> No matter how high the airlines raise their prices and how high the gas prices get, hotel rooms and rent a cars, seems people are simply determined to travel.  Makes you wonder if inflation is really affecting most of the people enough to make them conserve.


Yes, and what about the lines outside the Gucci and Louis Vitton stores that are frequented by young people that look like they should be shopping at Wal-Mart?  I see this every time I go to our mall in Dallas.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 1, 2022)

I visited Costco just to buy a few thing for my big trip next week.  Boy, oh boy, let me tell you about the lineups.  Where I live gas is now $198.9/liter.  The lineup of shoppers went all the way to the back of the store.  Don't people work anymore?  I guess not!  They must think that prices are going to go up and up and they are buying and buying as if there is no tomorrow.  Where they get all that money is beyond me to understand.


----------

